# Hurricane lake reports



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone hit Hurricane lake recently? Heard that the fishing has gotten horrible there due to miss management. Any recent reports? Tight lines.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

It seems to me like they’re managing all those lakes on the Stone Lake plan


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wish they would just make them catch and release and be done with it


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I went up camping at my camp not far from there Memorial Day weekend and they fertilized the lake that week. I think they do it every time they are going on bed to keep folks from catching them. 

I couldn’t catch a fish with a cast net that weekend! Talked with an ole timer from McClellan and he said he didn’t get but one bite all day. Said he would have went back home but he was already there so he put the boat in the water and had nothing to show for it. He was going home to do some burning then headed to Leon Brook Hines that afternoon.

Gave him my earth worms and wished him luck. Shoulda went with him that afternoon but wanted to work my property a bit.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Wouldnt it be easy for the Holt fish hatchery to keep these state lakes populated??


----------



## radtechbob (Jul 5, 2019)

I went to Bear & Hurricane today....Same old story....Nobody catching anything????


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

That's too bad. I have had some great days on Hurricane. I agree, catch and release only. I would go a step further and ban those damn "ling towers" folks have mounted on their boats out there, they are used to do nothing but fish beds. Bed fishing has been out of control on that lake for many years. I stayed away from there during the spawn due to that reason. Makes me kinda pissed. Guess I will stay away due to the fact it has been mismanaged to the point it isn't worth fishing. Don't have much faith in the state to get it right, don't think they really care. The Panhandle has always been the lowest link on the food chain.


----------



## IceLake19 (Nov 18, 2019)

I agree. Bed fishing is one of the great detriments to fish populations of all species. Same story from my home back in Wisconsin.


----------

